# Boy survives two-hour flight to Moscow hanging onto plane wing



## Gnomey (Sep 28, 2007)

> MOSCOW, September 24 (RIA Novosti) - A 15-year-old boy from the Urals suffered acute frostbite after riding the wing of a Boeing-737 plane on a two-hour flight from Perm to Moscow, Russian radio station Mayak reported on Monday.
> 
> After clinging on for the entire 1300-kilometer (808-mile) flight to Vnukova Airport, the boy, named Andrei, collapsed onto the tarmac. His arms and legs were so severely frozen that rescuers were at first unable to remove his coat and shoes, the radio station said.
> 
> ...



RIA Novosti - Russia - Boy survives two-hour flight to Moscow hanging onto plane wing

Teen Survived After Flight in a Wing of Boeing-737 :: Russia-InfoCentre


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't believe it.....


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 28, 2007)

Just what exactly did he hold onto on the wing, to keep from being shook to pieces from the airstream?


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't believe it either.

TO


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## Matt308 (Sep 29, 2007)

BS. In the landinggear hold? Maybe with the luck of the gods. But holding on to the wing? BS.


----------



## Parmigiano (Sep 29, 2007)

50 Celsius below zero, plus the 'wind chill' factor of 850 kmh and only arms and legs severely frozen' ? 
What was he breathing, liquid oxygen? 
Only possible explanation is Matt's hint (gear well), otherwise BS for me


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Sep 29, 2007)

Weird. But last night hearing about the brain eating aomebas was really weird too. 

If he did survive, how did he do it? On the wing, even if he had some hook (it doesn't say so) to hold on to, How can ten fingers fight back the force of 560 miles speed? Cause his body was going that fast? But what about takeoff? That's too weird.

Maybe he had an astronaut suit on to keep warm.


----------



## Graeme (Sep 29, 2007)




----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't see how it is possible


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Sep 30, 2007)

Me neither....like many of you said there too many factors that could either blown him away or the killing cold turn him frozen...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 30, 2007)

Of course I think it is BS too but it would be interesting if it wasn't (however unlikely).


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 30, 2007)

Parmigiano said:


> 50 Celsius below zero, plus the 'wind chill' factor of 850 kmh and only arms and legs severely frozen' ?



Actually, I think once you start going faster, you warm up by the air friction. So I think he was frozen solid during the early part of the flight, roasted during cruise, and then frozen solid again during the descent.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 30, 2007)

I gotta call BS on this one as well....


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 30, 2007)

On the other hand the story might be true. Just saw this photo from a Russian news agency.

TO


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 30, 2007)

LMAO.... Nice face Shatner...


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## T4.H (Sep 30, 2007)

Boy who flew to Moscow in plane wheel on the mend 
16:26 | 27/ 09/ 2007 



MOSCOW, September 27 (RIA Novosti) - A boy who survived a freezing two-hour flight to Moscow in the wheel well of a Boeing 737's wing is on the mend, a senior hospital official in the Urals said Thursday. 

The Russian tabloid Tvoi Den said on Wednesday that Andrei Shcherbakov, 15, would have to have his fingertips removed after he survived temperatures hitting -50C (-58 F) during his unbelievable 1,300-km (808-mile) journey from Perm to Moscow. 

"Amputation is out of the question," said Lyudmila Nefyodova, deputy chief doctor of a children's hospital in Perm. "Blood circulation is improving in both of his wrists. The muscles are quite viable." 

She added that the boy was in a satisfactory condition, although he would have to stay in hospital for at least another three weeks. 

The boy reportedly made the journey after a family argument which ended with Andrei running away to his grandmother's village. On reaching the village, he decided to go on, and hitched a 220-km (137-mile) ride to the regional center, Perm, where he was dropped off at the airport. 

After reaching the capital, Shcherbakov collapsed onto the tarmac. His arms and legs were so severely frozen that rescuers were at first unable to remove his coat and shoes. Doctors said it was nothing short of a miracle that he survived the flight. 

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
Boy who flew to Moscow in plane's wheel well faces amputation 
13:54 | 26/ 09/ 2007 



MOSCOW, September 26 (RIA Novosti) - A boy who survived a freezing two-hour flight to Moscow in the wheel well of a Boeing-737's wing may lose his hands to amputation, Russian newspaper Tvoi Den reported Wednesday. 

The paper said the 15-year-old boy from the Urals, Andrei Shcherbakov, was taken back to Perm after a Moscow clinic refused to continue treating him, despite the severity of his injuries. 

Doctors in the Urals city will have to remove the boy's fingertips, but will do everything possible to stop the gangrene spreading further, the paper said. 

After running away from home last week, hitching a ride to the airport, and clambering into the wheel well of a passenger plane, Shcherbakov survived temperatures hitting minus 50 degrees Celsius (-58 Fahrenheit) on a two-hour flight from Perm to Moscow's Vnukovo Airport. Doctors said it was nothing short of a miracle that he survived the flight. 

When the plane landed, Shcherbakov collapsed onto the tarmac. His arms and legs were so severely frozen that rescuers were at first unable to remove his coat and shoes. 

Although Vnukovo airport said they had no information confirming the report, circulated by Russian media at the beginning of the week, Moscow's air and water transport control department said the story was true. 

A department spokesman said the incident occurred on Friday, and that the boy's parents were immediately informed, and flew to the capital the same day. 

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

I still don't believe this.
I think, it is a hoax.
I could find this story less or more only in Indian and in some russian Newspapers.
There were no pictures.
*HOAX*


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 30, 2007)

It's been done before. But in most instances, the body falls out mangled by 3000psi hydraulics and tempered steel. Lucky boy. Must have been a low level flight due to the fact that he did not suffer hypoxia and his frostbite was not too severe.


----------



## T4.H (Sep 30, 2007)

I still can not find any evidence, that the story is true.

I can't find any pictures, it is only written in indian and few russian net-newspapers.
The last two news, I annouced up, are found only in one russian newspaper, nowhere else.

If the story would be true, it would be announced in *all* russian newspapers and there would be pictures.

I'm sure, the story is a hoax!

>>>>>>
Matt308:
Yes, it was done before. And yes, few survied it.
That the story could be true does not mean, that the story is true.

This is a big difference.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the clarification, T4. I think you saved me from unrelenting embarrassment.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2007)

I call BS as well.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 3, 2007)

Et tu, Brute?


----------

